# The Opfs & A Crosman Shot



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

http://youtu.be/rPrEk2gasks


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunny side UP!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It won't play for me.

Neither of them will.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw it that time! Great stuff, boss man. Always room for one more.

Never shot an egg......


----------

